# Johnny Medina, Phoenix AZ



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

I had a topic before about this question but I feel forced to put one up once again. The fact is that my brother bought the Lincoln Continental as pictured below one year ago. 
























We want to ask again for your help about any information about Johnny's where abouts. I want to thank everyone who pm'd me the last time for their support but now it has been several months again that we heard from him. 

We hope that all is good with Johnny and his family. But we also feel like there is no other option that to again ask for fellow riders on layitlow for his whereabouts since that we feel like we don't deserve to wait so long for the car and parts.

Hopefully everyone understands that it's not our intension to put anyone on a blast but my brother worked hard and doesnt deserves to be put on a hold for over a year. The car also contains parts for my '76 glasshouse project (thats because of this incident also is on a hold up for a year now) and some chrome parts for my friends Ford. 

Again I want to say that we don't want to put anyone on a blast, we're just some youngsters tryin' to get our rides build.

Thank you very much,
Michael and Robert


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Damn Mikey, still going


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

sorry homie if i knew i would have helped u out i really dont know that guy but i get soe information


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 4 2009, 03:39 PM~15561889
> *I had a topic before about this question but I feel forced to put one up once again. The fact is that my brother bought the Lincoln Continental as pictured below one year ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this sucks... Im sure someone can help on this situation


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Nov 6 2009, 02:32 AM~15575556
> *sorry homie if i knew i would have helped u out i really dont know that guy but i get soe information
> *


Thanks man


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Hm he is still online every now on then on his myspace. I hope all is good and he contacts me soon.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

This is the adress where I had my Glasshouse parts sent to that he included with the car to save me shipping costs. 

Johnny Medina
2902 West Portland
Phoenix, Arizona 85009

I'm in my last year of collage so I really can't fund the trip and knock on the door and ask for the car so again, can some one provide me with some info.

Thanks


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

If anyone can lead me to the address the car is at, that'd be great too. That way we can possibly have our shipping company pick up the car.
The car was paid for over a year ago, Johnny was going to buy it for us and have a little work done to it, then we could have the shipping company pick it up at his place.

The parts I ordered, and got shipped to SMURF in LA, arrived in LA and I asked SMURF to send those parts to Johnny to include with the car. A week or so later the parts arrived at Johnny's place. My friend Tom also sent some parts to Johnny for his Ford LTD project and they arrived too. This was October 2008.

So then we heard the deal had a little delay due to health problems Johnnys wife had. We totally understand that, but contact was fading away, that's why we asked to just provide us with the location of the car/title and bill of sale and leave the car as is. After that, contact was fading away more and more. We tried to call many times, but calls stayed unanswered so we put a topic online. 
Johnny replied, we had a phone conversation, I excused myself for putting the story online without telling about the health problems and he said the car was at a friends house and he would let me know by email when he had the full adress so we could have the car picked up. This was 3 months ago.

So now, many unanswered calls later, I really would like to close the deal with all my respect to Johhny being in a difficult time with his wife. It's just that we paid for the car over a year ago and he doesn't even contact us anymore. He could've contacted us, explaining the situation. But it took a topic and a lot of phone calls to even get a response. Even when you're going through difficult times, you're not supposed to string people along. You can't expect us to wait for months and months at a time without any contact. It's about a considerable amount of money, and we would like to get what we paid for.

The car was paid for September 15, 2008.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

word


----------



## OG_Member_#1 (Nov 10, 2009)

wow


----------



## FANTAZMA (Aug 11, 2009)

DAMN NOW THATS FUCKED UP! :0


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Damn sucks to hear, heres the address I googled.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

hope you get the car and those parts... i dont know if i would be so understanding after a year... :|


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Nov 10 2009, 03:32 PM~15623419
> *Damn sucks to hear, heres the address I googled.
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooooweeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 10 2009, 11:48 PM~15623604
> *hope you get the car and those parts... i dont know if i would be so understanding after a year... :|
> *


Thanks man. Yeah man I know but we can't give this thing up.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

The last thing I can do is post the Name that is on title Johnny has sent to me. 
I want to ask if someone knows this man, or who how I can contact him.

The info on the title reads;

Raul Angel Encizo
34960 N Bandolier DR
Queen Creek AZ

Hopefully via this man I can locate the car.


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

thats fuck up , if i even new jonhny i will let know what a piece of shit 
you jonhny...


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Maybe try this contact # on the bottom of the flyer....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15621594


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Nov 12 2009, 09:37 PM~15645801
> *ttt
> *


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 11 2009, 12:09 AM~15623910
> *The last thing I can do is post the Name that is on title Johnny has sent to me.
> I want to ask if someone knows this man, or who how I can contact him.
> 
> ...



I have contacted this man's friend and he said that Raul has sold the car about 2 years ago to a man called George Sigh. 

And he don't has any further information about him besides his brother in law is called Bobby and works in a barber shop Satin Razor.

Satin Razor
4381 E Broadway
Claypool, AZ 85532
(928) 473-2111

Since the car has been sold from this man Angel about 2 years ago and never had the registration changed to the new owner I have come to an dead end. 

This is really sad but I see no other options anymore...


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

thats seriously fucked up bro, i already told you that.. 

i'd say call the guy Bobby and maybe you'll find the car.. even though you wont get it back that way..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

handle that the gangsta way :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Dam i wish i lived in AZ to help you out.
I would say contact a few car clubs from AZ im sure they would know the car and who owns it .
try going to the car club seation on here .
A car like that people would know .
If anyone is from AZ help the guy out he already payed for it.

Good luck :machinegun:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Nov 17 2009, 08:25 AM~15688267
> *Dam i wish i lived in AZ to help you out.
> I would say contact a few car clubs from AZ  im sure they would know the car and who owns it .
> try going to the car club seation on here .
> ...


Thanks man, this topic has been seen by several clubs, the problem is no one has seen the car for years.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

did he own a rivi back in the day?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 17 2009, 06:01 PM~15689905
> *did he own a rivi back in the day?
> *


Yes he did.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 17 2009, 09:06 AM~15689946
> *Yes he did.
> *


i know that kat he work for nick streetstar lowrider video in washington but he live az still wow i thought he was a stand up guy i'll help he real tight with todd of the m in az everybody in az know him good luck uso


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 17 2009, 05:12 PM~15689997
> *i know that kat he work for nick streetstar lowrider video in washington but he live az still wow i thought he was a stand up guy i'll help he real tight with todd of the m in az everybody in az know him good luck uso
> *


Any contact information of one of these men would be greatly appreciated


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 17 2009, 06:12 AM~15688983
> *Thanks man, this topic has been seen by several clubs, the problem is no one has seen the car for years.
> *


true, let alone seen him in a long minute.
Hope you get your ride back, that really sucks.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 17 2009, 09:12 AM~15689997
> *i know that kat he work for nick streetstar lowrider video in washington but he live az still wow i thought he was a stand up guy i'll help he real tight with todd of the m in az everybody in az know him good luck uso
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 17 2009, 09:12 AM~15689997
> *i know that kat he work for nick streetstar lowrider video in washington but he live az still wow i thought he was a stand up guy i'll help he real tight with todd of the m in az everybody in az know him good luck uso
> *


I could be wrong but wasnt he a school teacher also kita?


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes he is a school teacher, but I can't remember wich college, he said it that one time I had him on the phone.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> I could be wrong but wasnt he a school teacher also kita?
> [/qu : :dunno:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 17 2009, 09:59 AM~15690394
> *I could be wrong but wasnt he a school teacher also kita?
> *


wad up uso cody wad crackin


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 17 2009, 10:27 AM~15690637
> *Yes he is a school teacher, but I can't remember wich college, he said it that one time I had him on the phone.
> *


ask the guy from the m in europe they should have todd number in the states


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 17 2009, 11:14 AM~15691168
> *wad up uso cody wad crackin
> *


I cant call it i need to give you a call so we can chop it up south ga style :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 17 2009, 10:27 AM~15690637
> *Yes he is a school teacher, but I can't remember wich college, he said it that one time I had him on the phone.
> *


If he still teaches he shouldnt be hard to find my wife is a teacher ill ask her when she gets home. If im remember correctley you can go to boe website for the state and it will tell you where he teaches, his salary and his teachers level.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 17 2009, 08:36 PM~15691988
> *If he still teaches he shouldnt be hard to find my wife is a teacher ill ask her when she gets home. If im remember correctley you can go to boe website for the state and it will tell you where he teaches, his salary and his teachers level.
> *


Thanks in advance !


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Just had a conversation on the phone with Nick from the Streetstarz lowrider video's. He haven't spoke to Johnny in about 2 years. So that is really a disappointment, but we are giving in yet. I'm currently searching via the possible fact that he works at a Arizona school as a teacher. 

I also want to thank everybody that has been sending pm's since the topic has been up for the second time. Thanks !!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

I saw Johnny "Blacksox" last year, as he assisted me in one of my photoshoots.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

hope everything works out for everyone.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 19 2009, 12:05 PM~15715112
> *I saw Johnny "Blacksox" last year, as he assisted me in one of my photoshoots.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

I CAN'T BELIEVE JOHNNY MEDINA TURN OUT LIKE THIS?
HAVEN'T SEEN OR HEARD FROM THIS FOOL.
LAST TIME I HEARD FROM HIM HE WAS SELLING DVDS


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Im here...Mike S. You knew the situationwith my wife and family so Im going to leave it at that. People shouldnt be putting me on blast without knowing the situation. Check your inbox for pickup information. Like I said brother, the car is fine...Im heading to Globe right now to finalize arrangements. Im sorry again for all the problems


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 19 2009, 07:34 PM~15719827
> *Im here...Mike S. You knew the situationwith my wife and family so Im going to leave it at that. People shouldnt be putting me on blast without knowing the situation. Check your inbox for pickup information. Like I said brother, the car is fine...Im heading to Globe right now to finalize arrangements. Im sorry again for all the problems
> *


 :0


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

we are going to need up dates :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 19 2009, 07:34 PM~15719827
> *Im here...Mike S. You knew the situationwith my wife and family so Im going to leave it at that. People shouldnt be putting me on blast without knowing the situation. Check your inbox for pickup information. Like I said brother, the car is fine...Im heading to Globe right now to finalize arrangements. Im sorry again for all the problems
> *


im sorry to here about the fam bro hope everything work kool god bless onelove.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 20 2009, 04:34 AM~15719827
> *Im here...Mike S. You knew the situationwith my wife and family so Im going to leave it at that. People shouldnt be putting me on blast without knowing the situation. Check your inbox for pickup information. Like I said brother, the car is fine...Im heading to Globe right now to finalize arrangements. Im sorry again for all the problems
> *


Johnny, thanks for reaching out. I talked to Mike on the phone just now and I read your PM (couldn't reply though, since PM isn't working for me on the new server yet). Mike will give you a call as soon as he's home, that will probably be the afternoon for you.

Just wanted to let you know Mike knows about you contacting him.

We will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Glad to see this might end up working out after all!!!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Just had Johnny on the phone.

Johnny is still taking care of his family and that is the reason for the delay. 
My brother and I can arange shipping this weekend and hopefully the car can be picked up next week.

We want to thank all felow lowriders for their help,

Mike and Robert


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 20 2009, 11:56 AM~15727893
> *Just had Johnny on the phone.
> 
> Johnny is still taking care of his family and that is the reason for the delay.
> ...



A delay??? WTF??????!!!!! A delay for 2 YEARS???!!! Thats sha-nan-a-ganes!! He should of gave you the car when you bought it and got it out the way so he could focus on his family whaterver the problem was. No if, ands, or buts about it..... Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

good to hear everything is being worked out


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

I will keep this topic updated, beceause I want to close it with a picture of my brother in the Linc.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 21 2009, 03:46 PM~15739170
> *I will keep this topic updated, beceause I want to close it with a picture of my brother in the Linc.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 20 2009, 10:37 PM~15728344
> *A delay???  WTF??????!!!!!  A delay for 2 YEARS???!!!  Thats sha-nan-a-ganes!!  He should of gave you the car when you bought it and got it out the way so he could focus on his family whaterver the problem was.  No if, ands, or buts about it.....    Thats just my 2 cents.
> *



*word*


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 4 2009, 11:39 PM~15561889
> *I had a topic before about this question but I feel forced to put one up once again. The fact is that my brother bought the Lincoln Continental as pictured below one year ago.
> 
> 
> ...



dayum, really hope this works out for you guys


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

anything yet???


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 21 2009, 04:46 PM~15739170
> *I will keep this topic updated, beceause I want to close it with a picture of my brother in the Linc.
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 21 2009, 02:46 PM~15739170
> *I will keep this topic updated, beceause I want to close it with a picture of my brother in the Linc.
> *


 :thumbsup: yes, please do. 2 years is a long wait. I would have went crazy by now.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

i think i know where that car is.......finders fee and repo fee???let me know.


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 17 2009, 11:15 AM~15691182
> *ask the guy from the m in europe they should have todd number in the states
> *


TODD'S THE HOMIE AND WE'RE FROM THE MAJESTICS GLENDALE CHAPTER AND THAT FOOL NEVER KICK'S IT OR HAS EVER KICKED IT WITH US...HE USED TO VIDEO TAPE OUR CLUB FOR SOME VIDEO BUT NOTHING ON NO HOMIE STATUS...


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Dec 2 2009, 01:49 PM~15847595
> *TODD'S THE HOMIE AND WE'RE FROM THE MAJESTICS GLENDALE CHAPTER AND THAT FOOL NEVER KICK'S IT OR HAS EVER KICKED IT WITH US...HE USED TO VIDEO TAPE OUR CLUB FOR SOME VIDEO BUT NOTHING ON NO HOMIE STATUS...
> *


no prob! just info it all good


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

double post


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 2 2009, 05:10 PM~15843945
> *i think i know where that car is.......finders fee and repo fee???let me know.
> *




The car is located there are no further issues anymore! the car is on the way.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Dec 4 2009, 03:44 AM~15868102
> *The car is located there are no further issues anymore! the car is on the way.
> *


Damn homie, thats good to hear,post some pics as soon as you get it :thumbsup:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Dec 2 2009, 01:49 PM~15847595
> *TODD'S THE HOMIE AND WE'RE FROM THE MAJESTICS GLENDALE CHAPTER AND THAT FOOL NEVER KICK'S IT OR HAS EVER KICKED IT WITH US...HE USED TO VIDEO TAPE OUR CLUB FOR SOME VIDEO BUT NOTHING ON NO HOMIE STATUS...
> *


gawwwhh damm pitbull..shhhhht, yaaaaahhh down boyyy.. :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Dec 4 2009, 11:20 AM~15870512
> *gawwwhh damm pitbull..shhhhht, yaaaaahhh down boyyy.. :biggrin: j/k
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 4 2009, 05:00 AM~15868163
> *Damn homie, thats good to hear,post some pics as soon as you get it :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Dec 4 2009, 02:44 AM~15868102
> *The car is located there are no further issues anymore! the car is on the way.
> *


glad it seems to be working out for you


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Nov 21 2009, 02:46 PM~15739170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope it all worked out for you Mike....but you know the drill Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

I know the deal, pics will come.

The car has been picked up last week and is now in LA.
As soon as the title is with the car, the car will be shipped.

-Mike


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 20 2009, 10:37 PM~15728344
> *A delay???  WTF??????!!!!!  A delay for 2 YEARS???!!!  Thats sha-nan-a-ganes!!  He should of gave you the car when you bought it and got it out the way so he could focus on his family whaterver the problem was.  No if, ands, or buts about it.....    Thats just my 2 cents.
> *


Church^^^

coo that it worked out tho. this topic/linc sounded like it was going now fast.


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 4 2009, 02:39 PM~15561889
> *I had a topic before about this question but I feel forced to put one up once again. The fact is that my brother bought the Lincoln Continental as pictured below one year ago.
> 
> 
> ...



I BUILT THAT CAR !!!!!! TOO BAD JOHNNY DID U WRONG I SOLD THAT CAR 5YRS AGO TOO SOME FOOTBALL PLAYER I MISS THAT CAR


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

For your information Vince, we worked all that out. Car has been picked up and is in LA ready to be shipped!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

For what it's worth Johnny IS a stand up dude. Family take precedents over everything. :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 23 2009, 11:00 AM~16067870
> *For your information Vince, we worked all that out. Car has been picked up and is in LA ready to be shipped!
> *


Good deal Johnny


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 23 2009, 11:00 AM~16067870
> *For your information Vince, we worked all that out. Car has been picked up and is in LA ready to be shipped!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lets see a pic with you standin proud with your ride Bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 24 2009, 05:13 AM~16073054
> *Lets see a pic with you standin proud with your ride Bro!!! :biggrin:
> *


Still in L.A waiting to get shipped. The car has to travel halfway across the world before it can be picked up at the shippers


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 24 2009, 03:47 AM~16075956
> *Still in L.A waiting to get shipped. The car has to travel halfway across the world before it can be picked up at the shippers
> *


How long does the process usually take? Just the shipping part?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2009, 06:34 PM~16077200
> *How long does the process usually take? Just the shipping part?
> *


About 2 or 3 months, that's the whole shipping process. The actual boat ride is only 11 days. All the customs shit is what takes so long.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 24 2009, 10:37 AM~16077234
> *About 2 or 3 months, that's the whole shipping process. The actual boat ride is only 11 days. All the customs shit is what takes so long.
> *


Damn... seems like a long time, but you do what you gotta do!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 24 2009, 09:37 AM~16077234
> *About 2 or 3 months, that's the whole shipping process. The actual boat ride is only 11 days. All the customs shit is what takes so long.
> *


wow


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

DAMN! 2-3 months for custom clearance...

They must be real strict with imports huh?

do you have to pay a fee/ fine for having a V8 out there?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Dec 24 2009, 10:14 PM~16079541
> *DAMN! 2-3 months for custom clearance...
> 
> They must be real strict with imports huh?
> ...


Nah, U.S customs takes the longest to clear actually. Cars over 25 years of age are tax exempt and insurance is like $200 a year and that covers everything (all risk)


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 23 2009, 11:00 AM~16067870
> *For your information Vince, we worked all that out. Car has been picked up and is in LA ready to be shipped!
> *


thats good homie


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Dec 24 2009, 05:54 PM~16081888
> *thats  good homie
> *


is that right?


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 25 2009, 07:15 AM~16085852
> *is that right?
> *


dont get it twisted homie i was getting hit up about that car nothing personal towards you


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Car is in LA and customs is waiting for the title and my boxes

Johnny, could you pm me with the status of the parcels ?

Thanks


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## 1983 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 23 2009, 11:43 AM~16068275
> *For what it's worth Johnny IS a stand up dude. Family take precedents over everything.  :thumbsup:
> *


quoted for truth. i like johnny (no ****) he was my neighbor for over 12 years. he isnt in it to get rich off of anyone.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Can someone help me get in touch with him again? Can't get a hold of Johnny for 2 weeks now.

The car is currently in LA waiting for transport. Customs is waiting for the title and boxes.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 27 2010, 12:31 PM~16428767
> *Can someone help me get in touch with him again? Can't get a hold of Johnny for 2 weeks now.
> 
> The car is currently in LA waiting for transport. Customs is waiting for the title and boxes.
> *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:nosad:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 27 2010, 07:31 PM~16428767
> *Can someone help me get in touch with him again? Can't get a hold of Johnny for 2 weeks now.
> 
> The car is currently in LA waiting for transport. Customs is waiting for the title and boxes.
> *




Customs just informed me that they will charge us for holding the car, counting from the 30th of december 2009.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Just got an PM that the parts and title have been send out yesterday.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 27 2010, 02:54 PM~16430065
> *Just got an PM that the parts and title have been send out yesterday.
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

good to hear


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Customs called again and said they still haven't recieved any packages. 
Johnny could you PM me the tracking numbers? 
Thanks.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hope everything goes well for you bro.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 9 2010, 02:30 PM~16561403
> *hope everything goes well for you bro.
> *


x2


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 9 2010, 01:18 PM~16561289
> *Customs called again and said they still haven't recieved any packages.
> Johnny could you PM me the tracking numbers?
> Thanks.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 27 2010, 12:31 PM~16428767
> *Can someone help me get in touch with him again? Can't get a hold of Johnny for 2 weeks now.
> 
> The car is currently in LA waiting for transport. Customs is waiting for the title and boxes.
> *


DAMM HOMIE DIDNT GIVE U A NUMBER LAST TIME YOU TALKED TO HIM , SOUNDS KINDA SHADY TO ME.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 10 2010, 06:46 AM~16568505
> *DAMM HOMIE DIDNT GIVE U A NUMBER LAST TIME YOU TALKED TO HIM , SOUNDS KINDA SHADY TO ME.
> *


He was at work so the conversation was kinda swift. My bad. 
I have send out some pm's asking for the info. Can someone help with contacting him, so close to getting the car over here and now it's stuck for several weeks allready at customs.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

What kinda shit is this, seriously. You guys had the car picked up how long ago, like 2 months ago?

How hard can it be to mail out a title and some boxes :uh: 

And make sure he sends out that title with signed confirmation!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

wow...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Feb 16 2010, 01:03 PM~16630092
> *wow...
> *


x2


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Sounds like your getting the run around again..... :thumbsdown:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

This is gettin' ridiculous regardless of the situation...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 23 2009, 12:43 PM~16068275
> *For what it's worth Johnny IS a stand up dude. Family take precedents over everything.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: SINCE YOU KNOW HIM SO MUCH GET THIS GUY HIS NUMBER , IVE MET HIM A CPL TIMES MYSELF EVEN BEEN TO HIS HOUSE


----------



## fatony (Mar 24, 2009)

> /quote]
> hay this was my car for a wile :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> looks like she still getting around all try and find picks of when i had it


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you that would be very appreciated. 
Please PM the pics and some additional info, thanks.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Still can't get a hold of him. 
If someone can help please call me at +31 (0)681678170.


----------



## Zion (Jul 12, 2006)

bamp


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll pray that you will find him.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 20 2010, 05:09 PM~16672365
> *Still can't get a hold of him.
> If someone can help please call me at +31 (0)681678170.
> *


Last Active Today, 09:04 AM 
He was on today and he didn't hit you up? what a shame. :uh:


----------



## Zion (Jul 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 20 2010, 08:49 PM~16673841
> *Last Active Today, 09:04 AM
> He was on today and he didn't hit you up? what a shame. :uh:
> *


He is a top notch bitch. If i wasn't such a pussy I would go handle this but I would probably get my ass beat, so why bother.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Handle your business Johhny....this aint making you look to good. People that know you and your close to are watching this....more people than you think.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zion_@Feb 20 2010, 09:50 PM~16673852
> *He is a top notch bitch. If i wasn't such a pussy I would go handle this but I would probably get my ass beat, so why bother.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2010, 09:05 PM~16673950
> *Handle your business Johhny....this aint making you look to good. People that know you and your close to are watching this....more people than you think.
> *



I agree. Man, you need to deal w / this.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Ok first of all thanks everybody for their support.

I have good news I have talked to Johnny just moments ago, recieved the tracking numbers and checked them @ www.usps.com and the packages has been delivered 16 feb. Now I've mailed this to customs and everything is settled now.

Please let me be clear on the fact that this topic was not created to put a blast on anyone but just to get the car, boxes and papers to us.

As soon as the car arrives we will post up the picture.
Thanks again to everyone,

-Mike


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 21 2010, 04:04 AM~16676552
> *Ok first of all thanks everybody for their support.
> 
> I have good news I have talked to Johnny just moments ago, recieved the tracking numbers and checked them @ www.usps.com and the packages has been delivered 16 feb. Now I've mailed this to customs and everything is settled now.
> ...


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

That's what I'm talkin' bout. How's the body of the house doing, you need any help?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ok first off reddog when i check in i dont go to the topics...i jus checkec to see if there are any messages....there werent so i log off.

crenshaw...i dont care who is watching as i have no issues with this situation cuz im not tryin to hurt anyone....Mike can vouch for this...

as far people callin me a biatch, well you can be entitled to your opinion, but you dont know me so ill take that with a grain of salt.

as far as thwe boxes....i sent them out once, usps was unable to deliver due to declination of signature confirmation, so i sent them out again....side note at my cost, 150.00 bux first time and close to a 100 second time.

a lot of people with make the judgement without knowing the whole story, but liek i said it doesnt bother me cuz Mike and I know we are on good terms and that there was never any malintent.

if some of you who think im a bad person feel free to pm me and ill share the whole situation and then you can pass judgement


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2010, 09:05 PM~16673950
> *Handle your business Johhny....this aint making you look to good. People that know you and your close to are watching this....more people than you think.
> *


that may be true, but you dont know me...but people that are close to me know you, so chill brotha please...you dont know the situation


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Mike Im glad all is ready.....
Tell your lil brother congrats! Ill come see you and Joost and the crew when I can get over there.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:h5: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

nice to see this worked out...time to lock the topic...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Will close it off with a picture...


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WERE IS THE PIC


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*MODERATORS CLOSE THIS TOPIC.*


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 5 2010, 09:33 PM~17969142
> *WERE IS THE PIC
> *


X2


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Car was even more of a mess then we thought.










But you can't stop a youngster with a dream. 

After the repaint.



















End of topic.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

And not to forget, it was a mechanical/electrical nightmare as well. Nowhere near what we thought was being shipped over. 

We put in work and made it shine though


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 15 2010, 12:11 PM~18314065
> *Car was even more of a mess then we thought.
> 
> 
> ...


*Its good to see that you guys got your ride. Post some pics when its back on the road and cruzin.*


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Aug 16 2010, 11:02 PM~18323795
> *Its good to see that you guys got your ride.  Post some pics when its back on the road and cruzin.
> *


It already is, check out the Europe topic


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 16 2010, 02:04 PM~18323800
> *It already is, check out the Europe topic
> *


then lets lock this one


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 16 2010, 02:54 PM~18324326
> *then lets lock this one
> *


x2


----------

